# Ugly fight with my Jack Russell



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi all,
well today is a pretty somber day for me. On Wednesday night, my GSD's (Echo and Sarge), got into a pretty ugly fight with my JRT (Jackson, he is 12). Echo is a pretty dominant female and i don't know exactly what happened to trigger the fight, but I can tell you that it didn't end very well for Jackson. Sarge was on the back-burner the entire time and just looked on like "what the heck is going on", he was totally confused. Echo has known Jackson since she was a puppy and now she is about 21 months old, and is definitely letting her dominant side out to the dogs. Jackson has puncture wounds all over his body and the vet actually let us take him home last night, but things are not getting better. I just dropped him off again at the vet since his breathing is un-stable and he just doesn't look good. I know that he is suffering and I don't know if the answer is to put him out of his misery, but I also can't afford to keep him at the vet for 2 weeks (which is what she is suggesting). I am torn since he is my buddy and I want to make the right decision, but it is awfully hard. My in-laws have offered to help with some of the expenses (they will also be taking him if he does recover), but I still don't think it is fair to let him suffer, because he doesn't deserve to. If anybody could just give suggestions or anything, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm sorry I don't have a suggestion. Just wanted to tell you how sorry I am for your situation. I think I would trust my vet's opinion. I'm pretty lucky, my vet is also a friend and I know she would be straight with me.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

My advice is to take it day by day before making a decision. Make sure you're up to date on how Jackson is doing and don't be afraid to call them often. My little Pom had a life saving surgery in July. They told me IF he survived the surgery, he would be in the hospital for weeks to recover because of his other health related issues. He came home in 3 days. It was hard to see him like that but I knew his discomfort would end, eventually. He is a tough little guy and refused to let go. A week after his surgery, he was running and playing (against my orders  )

Only YOU can make the decision to end his suffering. Only YOU know how much you love him and only YOU have to live with what ever decision you make. No one should be telling you what to do for your dog because no one else knows the condition he is in. 

I am very very sorry you are experiencing this. I wish you the best.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If the vet can manage his pain, and your inlaws will help with expenses, then I would give him a chance. The first few days are the hardest for healing for any living creature. If he does not show improvement in the next day or two, then I would evaluate the situation from there. Can you afford to keep him at the vet's for a couple of days? At least until he is stable?

I am so sorry you are going through this. Dog fights are terrible.


----------



## Touch of Gray (Dec 14, 2011)

I really hope Jackson recovers. Also wanted to say I am sorry, and you will know when it is time.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. Vets can do amazing things these days but as you point out its not without cost unfortunately. Nobody can tell you what to do in this case but I'd probably take it day to day if I were you. Whatever you decide to do I wish you good luck with it.


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the support everyone, I do appreciate it. I tried giving him some medication via pill, but he wasn't having it. They have been giving him shots for his antibiotics and pain meds, but i had to give him pills. Well, he bit me and bit me pretty good, which he has never done before. The vet is actually making me feel pretty bad about even thinking about putting him down, but if i could take pictures and show you guys, you would understand. They are literally all over his body, and i don't know how he will be after this. My in-laws, who will be taking him if he recovers, have two dogs themselves (mini-daschund (Female)and mini-poodle (female) and who knows how he will react with them if he does get better. i am just so confused right now


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Dogs heal amazingly quickly. I rescued one that needed 24 drains after being patched up. He was healed up in two weeks and only had a small limp. I would give him a chance and reevaluate.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would give him a chance. He is in pain now but that is probably temporary.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't let your vet intimidate you into anything you aren't comfortable with. This is YOUR decision based on your judgement of all factors involved. I'm be sending prayers your way. 

Jelpy


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I am every sorry but you also must understand there will be a next time. Echo will go after him again, and perhaps after your inlaws dogs. She must be trained and managed to prevent her from ever getting the chance again. I don't know what triggered it with her but something could do it again. Perhaps that is why when he is home he doesn't do as well..he is living in terror and on alert to being attacked again. See if your inlaws can have him recoup there, and make an escape proof area for her, or strong crate in a different room so he feels safe when he gets home..I hope we never hear of another attack


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

We have our own house, so the in-laws dogs are at their place. After talking with the vet and after some heartfelt thought, our choice has been made. Jackson will be going to a place where he can roam free from harm and feel no pain. I can't take the chance with my in-laws dogs and i would feel horrible if he did something to them. I think this is the best solution under the circumstances as he is in a lot of pain according to the vet and has been crying all day even with all the pain medication. I am not joking when i say that he is bitten up all over and just looks absolutely miserable. it is not fair to him to let him suffer this way. I would never pick this way for him to pass away, as i thought i would just find him someday peacefully laying there, in peace. This is what he deserves. I love you buddy and you will never be forgotten. Thank you for all the wonderful memories, you truly are my best friend.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:hugs: I'm so sorry.

RIP Jackson.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

*hugs* So sorry you had to go through that. : ( When we have to let them go we always hope that it is peaceful and free of pain. But at least he is no longer in pain.

RIP Jackson.


----------



## MoussaD (Mar 8, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear this
I know what its like losing a pet


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm so very sorry you've had to go through this. I've been there, and it is terribly hard. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I think you did a good thing by putting him out of misery.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Danielle609 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. I think you did a good thing by putting him out of misery.


Very sorry about all this for you and your buddy.
You did the best thing for him.


----------

